# Exstreme prey and fight drive in GSD



## milder batmusen (Jun 1, 2009)

How do I find a kennel that breeds GSD with drives far over the averge you can call it exstreme drive especially the prey and fight drive I like that type of dogs with very very high prey,fight,hunt and food drive 

I dont like a sportdog that is a point dog if you can say that way =;
like Rosso thats not my type of dog

It has to have a good defensedrive to and be a dog that can handle to be corrected without loosing drive it has to be a dog that can do almost anything and anywere KNPV,RING,IPO ,POLICE and guarding 

If there is anyone that know of a breeder in Europe or a male or female dog thats has the qulities i seek let me know:grin:


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

Gett a Mall 

Wher i Europe are you lokated?


----------



## milder batmusen (Jun 1, 2009)

andreas broqvist said:


> Gett a Mall
> 
> Wher i Europe are you lokated?



I live in Denmark but I am willing to drive to holland,belgium,germany,czhech to get a good dog :-D

I do have a mail :mrgreen:


----------



## Dan Juros (Jul 10, 2009)

In Denmark there is the quality you seek. Kennel Cartagena is a smaller hobby kennel in Denmark. Kim is extremely honest. Sid vom Haus Pixner stays at his kennel till August. Look in your own backyard, you don't know what you have there! I tried to buy Sid to bring to Canada, with no luck. I would breed all my bitches to him.
He also has strong bitches this is for sure.

I know others in your land but this is who I would see first.

I guess you are talking about world champion Rosso... maybe he isn't your cup of tea, but I would take a look at some of his progeny. Depending on what he is bred to, he could produce what your looking for. His line is strong. I like what I see from his son Figo Triangle Magique. The linebreeding on this dog is super.

There is alot of Nick line in Holland from Tiekerhook and Haus Ming. These lines will also give you more then you require. There are also some other smaller GSD KNPV breeders, they use similar lines though.

Dasty von der Berger Hochburg in Belgium... I don't know if he is producing still, but surely he has some sons that are.(kennel Banholz). Again, look at Dasty's motherline, compare closely to Figo. You can ge the dog you want from this motherline, I assure you. 


These are all lines I am familiar with because I use them for breeding and with good results. These are all similar but different  Will every pup be like you want... of course not but these are the lines in your area which will surely bring you the dog you look for.

Its actually easy if you know the genetics your looking for.... good luck!


----------



## Butch Cappel (Aug 12, 2007)

Dan is right "look in your own backyard" Denmark produces some of the best GSD's in the world. I am going to start a limited GSD breeding program here in the states only because of the high quality of GSD's I finally found in Denmark.

I don't deal with any breeders directly in Denmark, only military and police dog trainers that do K9 PRO SPORTS. If you want to PM me with your contact info I will be glad to pass it along to a few of them to see if they can help, but again Dan is right, it is not hard to find a good dog if you just do a little studying. You are at the source already.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

When I got my male Bouvier des Flandres, I used a K-9 broker from The Netherlands (Holland) and these folks will find you what you're looking for in a breed or drive. While it isn't cheap, I would HIGHLY return to them for future K-9 assistance! PM me...


----------



## milder batmusen (Jun 1, 2009)

Dan Juros said:


> In Denmark there is the quality you seek. Kennel Cartagena is a smaller hobby kennel in Denmark. Kim is extremely honest. Sid vom Haus Pixner stays at his kennel till August. Look in your own backyard, you don't know what you have there! I tried to buy Sid to bring to Canada, with no luck. I would breed all my bitches to him.
> He also has strong bitches this is for sure.
> 
> I know others in your land but this is who I would see first.
> ...



thanks for your good preference

Figo and Rosso just dont have what I am looking for sorry I think they are to borring 

Nick and Haus Ming is no dogs we use in Denmark because I think Denmark only produces IPO lines and I dont think the type of dog I am looking is that typical sporting dog 

I have been looking at Kims dogs in Cartagena kennel seems to might have what I am looking for 

I am not searching for a sportdog 

thanks alot for your help :wink:


----------



## milder batmusen (Jun 1, 2009)

Butch Cappel said:


> Dan is right "look in your own backyard" Denmark produces some of the best GSD's in the world. I am going to start a limited GSD breeding program here in the states only because of the high quality of GSD's I finally found in Denmark.
> 
> I don't deal with any breeders directly in Denmark, only military and police dog trainers that do K9 PRO SPORTS. If you want to PM me with your contact info I will be glad to pass it along to a few of them to see if they can help, but again Dan is right, it is not hard to find a good dog if you just do a little studying. You are at the source already.



I would certanly like that 

I will be very happy if you will send me a private PM :grin:


----------



## milder batmusen (Jun 1, 2009)

howard gaines iii said:


> when i got my male bouvier des flandres, i used a k-9 broker from the netherlands (holland) and these folks will find you what you're looking for in a breed or drive. While it isn't cheap, i would highly return to them for future k-9 assistance*! Pm me..*.




do you mean a private message:?::?:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

milder batmusen said:


> do you mean a private message:?::?:




Yes, not to answer for someone else, but PM is computerese for private message.

If you click on the person's name, a drop-down menu will appear, and one of the choices will be "send a private message."


----------



## milder batmusen (Jun 1, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Yes, not to answer for someone else, but PM is computerese for private message.
> 
> If you click on the person's name, a drop-down menu will appear, and one of the choices will be "send a private message."



thanks


----------



## Barrie Kirkland (Nov 6, 2007)

A subjective question. It will be interesting to see if anyone suggest breeders & lines they consider extreme. These behaviours I have only seen in individual dogs as opposed to whole lines


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

It is so subjective what is extreme. For person "A" it is this dog, and person "B" will think that it is just above average.

Another thread on breeders that fairly consistantly produce above average dogs would be interesting. I guess I should qualify that I am talking about the bite work, and not heeling and it's power. : )


----------



## Barrie Kirkland (Nov 6, 2007)

i agree jeff, would be interesting to see folks opinions as to breeders who consistently shoot above the bar


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

If you are in denmark maby you can visit daneskjolds "Mal kennel" realy realy greate dogs.
http://www.daneskjold.dk/

Ore If its just GSD you are interested in look at thos kennels the guys told you about.
We also have some nice kennels in sweden; its prety mutsh the same. So Both sweden and denmark are good cuntrys for Mal ore GSD, I even traind with a realy nice rotty from sweden a cupple of weeks ago. Now he Is in norway  

You will se dogs from both sweden and denmark in top ranks and winners of the big event.
like ängbackens http://home.swipnet.se/aengsbacken/ *WUSV-vice champion 2006, WUSV-Champion 2007*

Kustmarkens http://www.kustmarken.se/ Nice dogs, I have friends with dogs from them. Realy nice stabel dogs with good drives

Hassemans http://www.hassemans.se/ mostly police dogs

And ther you also have the databases over Hip and Elbows form many man years back. you have both MH and Korning to look at and its easy for you to go to the kennels you self.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: You will se dogs from both sweden and denmark in top ranks and winners of the big event.

Which is exactly NOT where to look for "extreme" in my book, unless you were looking at the father line, or grandfathers line on the bitches side, OR the brother to the bitch, ie littermates.


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

You're not thinking of a puppy are you?


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

I posted both kennels wit Police dogs and sport dogs. i think he will find what he wants from some of thos kennels


----------



## Dan Juros (Jul 10, 2009)

All this is in your area... you must get educated first then look for the dog. If you spend the time to go visit the breeders, make a connnection, watch the training and show interest, I'm sure they can help you find something more then a "typical sport dog". Just because you see the kennels that have high results in the sport doesn't mean they don't have dogs that are more serious. Many breeders think its a waste to see a dog go to a police department or other venue. The sport helps to promote their kennel name.
Here is another kennel with a stud male I would maybe use if I was in your country. Kennel Cha De(cinto ulagant sp?) Jabina Lexus, also a dog that has went to high sport and is a working police dog... what more can you get from a dog?
I have in a litter some pups who are better suited for sport, and some who are better suited for security work......... everyone has this... its the nature of breeding.
If you don't want to do the sport and looking for a dog with some aggression and maybe doesn't have all the talent in tracking or obedience.... this is so easy to get.
Its to find the whole package with strong aggression and nerve which is hard to find... and you will have a tough time to get it if you just come off the street with no experience.

And yes someone stated kennel Attengardens sp? I think they produce many police dogs. It is my understanding in Sweden the mental test they do for the shepherd is difficult
Good luck in your search... I wish I was in your country, make my life much easier for breeding and access to different studs.

Everything you need is right in front of you


----------



## Erik Berg (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah, it seems like a waste of time to look elsewhere instead of denmark, or just cross the bridge and you have some more to choose from in sweden, especially if you like dogs that are not "only" from IPO-backgrounds., don´t think you can find any better dogs in belgium, germany or elsewhere. Don´t know what you mean by "extreme", but here is a dog from the sister to rosso, he seems to have enough drive,
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AyukR2-anZM

As was also mentioned, have you looked at jabina lexus, he looks like a strong dog and is also working in the danish special forces I believe, you can see videos of him on jabinas site. Also a kimbo v karthago son like rosso.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Not my definition of extreme at all. The helper yells at him and he listens ???

Spun up is what I call that at best, although I might be irritated by the completely gay music overwhelming the video.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Not my definition of extreme at all. The helper yells at him and he listens ???
> 
> Spun up is what I call that at best, although I might be irritated by the completely gay music overwhelming the video.


Obviously it's in the eye of the beholder, either an ankle biting basket humper or a sleeve sucking power ob dog :lol:.

I thought they both look good in what they're doing.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Obviously it's in the eye of the beholder, either an ankle biting basket humper or a sleeve sucking power ob dog :lol:.
> quote]
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


----------



## milder batmusen (Jun 1, 2009)

andreas broqvist said:


> If you are in denmark maby you can visit daneskjolds "Mal kennel" realy realy greate dogs.
> http://www.daneskjold.dk/
> 
> Ore If its just GSD you are interested in look at thos kennels the guys told you about.
> ...





Al Curbow said:


> You're not thinking of a puppy are you?


Thanks very much I know Kennel Daneskjold in Denmark and I know they breed some god mals





Dan Juros said:


> All this is in your area... you must get educated first then look for the dog. If you spend the time to go visit the breeders, make a connnection, watch the training and show interest, I'm sure they can help you find something more then a "typical sport dog". Just because you see the kennels that have high results in the sport doesn't mean they don't have dogs that are more serious. Many breeders think its a waste to see a dog go to a police department or other venue. The sport helps to promote their kennel name.
> Here is another kennel with a stud male I would maybe use if I was in your country. Kennel Cha De(cinto ulagant sp?) Jabina Lexus, also a dog that has went to high sport and is a working police dog... what more can you get from a dog?
> I have in a litter some pups who are better suited for sport, and some who are better suited for security work......... everyone has this... its the nature of breeding.
> If you don't want to do the sport and looking for a dog with some aggression and maybe doesn't have all the talent in tracking or obedience.... this is so easy to get.
> ...



Thanks yes I am looking fore the hole package but I am not looking for a dog that may be a world champion in the IPO programme I would like a dog that is highly easy to motivate because of the exstremely high preydrive and fight drive 

I have been looking for a coulpe of years for the right mate to my own female or a puppy if that is not possible :-D

I like the type from the old lines like Belshik von der eickenbruke 

I have 2 GSD right now so Im not unexsperienced with the working dogs :wink:
I drive at night in security patrol so the dog has to have som aggresion to


----------



## milder batmusen (Jun 1, 2009)

Barrie Kirkland said:


> A subjective question. It will be interesting to see if anyone suggest breeders & lines they consider extreme. These behaviours I have only seen in individual dogs as opposed to whole lines



What is your definition of a dog with very high drive:-\"



Jeff Oehlsen said:


> It is so subjective what is extreme. For person "A" it is this dog, and person "B" will think that it is just above average.
> 
> and your definition
> 
> Another thread on breeders that fairly consistantly produce above average dogs would be interesting. I guess I should qualify that I am talking about the bite work, and not heeling and it's power. : )





Al Curbow said:


> You're not thinking of a puppy are you?


I am looking for either a male dog to mate to my female or a puppy from lines with very high drive ability work everywere and anytime:mrgreen:


----------



## milder batmusen (Jun 1, 2009)

I thank everybody for your answers ;-)


----------



## milder batmusen (Jun 1, 2009)

how do I explain what type of dogs I like 

I like a type of dog 

like the old lines of Belshik Von der Eickenbrucke especially in the bitework 

but in the Obedince work I like the very highly driven Javir Von Talka Marda :mrgreen:


----------



## James Degale (Jan 9, 2009)

milder batmusen said:


> like the old lines of Belshik Von der Eickenbrucke especially in the bitework
> 
> :mrgreen:


agreed.


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

like the old lines of Belshik Von der Eickenbrucke especially in the bitework 

wow that dog knows how to hit the sleeve and does everything flatout as does his descendents which follow in his steps http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OgM0M1tZVdQ


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

As his own pedigree indicates he should. Which decendants are most remarkable?


----------



## Erik Berg (Apr 11, 2006)

If you like belschick and very high preydrive there is a repeat combination from a bitch linebreed on belschick, the father is a son of orry v haus anteverpa.
Two sons from her previous litter with the same father,
http://www.skyddskurser.se/Brigadens Baxter 15 months!.wmv

http://www.skyddskurser.se/Baccus 13 months.wmv

Some initial work from the bitch,
http://www.skyddskurser.se/Esthera korg.wmv
http://www.skyddskurser.se/Esthera first time IPO.wmv

Films and info about this combination can be seen here, it´s in swedish but I guess that will be no problem if you´re from denmark, think there is a female pup left in this litter
http://www.skyddskurser.se/kombination.htm


----------



## Barrie Kirkland (Nov 6, 2007)

milder batmusen said:


> What is your definition of a dog with very high drive:-\"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## milder batmusen (Jun 1, 2009)

Erik Berg said:


> If you like belschick and very high preydrive there is a repeat combination from a bitch linebreed on belschick, the father is a son of orry v haus anteverpa.
> Two sons from her previous litter with the same father,
> http://www.skyddskurser.se/Brigadens%20Baxter%2015%20months!.wmv
> 
> ...



thanks alot I will take a look at it :mrgreen:


----------

